# Command and Conquer Online/LAN



## Wisey! (Aug 22, 2007)

Does anyone know if you can still use Command and Conquer online? Or are there no servers now? The older ones, Red Alert 2 etc. As I just bought Command and Conquer: The First Decade and it'd be cool if I could play LAN games with my friends.

It seems to ask about IPX (no idea what that is) in the options. So mainly i'm looking for a way to LAN C&C Red Alert 2 (and Generals, but that won't work on my old PC) using a wireless network peferably, but I can go wired if need be.

Thanks in advance for any help,
Wisey


----------



## ~Commando Bell~ (Apr 16, 2008)

you need to plug ur computer in 2 the router then put ur m8 on the wireless network!


----------

